# Johnson Beach Area



## sportfisher (Aug 26, 2013)

Coming in from N'awlins this weekend. Can anyone tell me what's running in that area and possibly baits etc.. I'll eat whiting every night, but pompano or something different would be great.
Thanks
--sportie


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Trouts and reds on the flats for sure. Occasional Spanish. That's on the sound side though on big lagoon.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*Johnson beach*

I fished the beach today late afternoon early evening and what ever you throw out for bait ,finger mullet,pinfish,shrimp. Nothing but Catfish. The water was very dirty but it was wonderful temperature wise. Good luck


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

matt c said:


> I fished the beach today late afternoon early evening and what ever you throw out for bait ,finger mullet,pinfish,shrimp. Nothing but Catfish. The water was very dirty but it was wonderful temperature wise. Good luck


Typically if you are catching catfish... MOVE 100 yards or so and try again. It can't hurt. Look for something DIFFERENT in the surf pattern.

Jim


----------



## zesurgeon (May 28, 2013)

You can expect to find catfish and the occasional lady fish. I don't know what is up with Johnsons but it has sucked all year


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

From the gulf side at Johnsons beach I have caught a King Mackeral, Whiting, Pompano, Blacktip Sharks, Sharpnose Sharks, catfish, ladyfish, bluefish, hard tails and just yesterday caught a small flounder.

Bait-wise it all starts with a sand flea. You can go up the chain from there. Everything I have caught there has been on bait I caught out there. Good luck and have fun!


----------

